# Pick by best insiders



## imac (Feb 7, 2012)

Today pick

Athletic Bilbao - Mirandes over 2.5 goals

Odd: 1.80

to get strong insider tips visit


----------



## imac (Feb 8, 2012)

Todays pick

Hearts - Celtic
Pick: Celtic


----------



## imac (Feb 9, 2012)

Istanbul Buyuksehir -  Karabukspor
Over 2,5 goals

for strong insider tips visit


----------



## imac (Feb 10, 2012)

Celta Vigo - Huelva over 2,5 goals
Odd: 2,10

for strong insider tips visit


----------



## imac (Feb 13, 2012)

Siena - Roma
Tip: 2

Odd: 2,40


----------



## imac (Feb 15, 2012)

Parma - Juventus

Tip: 2

Odd: 1,75

for strong insiders info visit


----------



## imac (Feb 16, 2012)

Hannover - CLub Brugge
AH -0,75 Hannover

Odd:2,00

Stoke - City
AH +0,25 Stoke
Odd: 1,90


----------



## imac (Feb 28, 2012)

Montrose - Queens Park
Tip: 2

Odd: 2,30


----------

